# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Migraine - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Wat is migraine?*
Migraine is hoofdpijn die in aanvallen komt. De hoofdpijn komt plotseling op, soms midden in de nacht zodat u er wakker van wordt. De pijn zit meestal aan één kant van uw hoofd. De pijn is hevig of bonzend. Door inspanning wordt de pijn erger. De aanval gaat vaak gepaard met misselijkheid en overgeven. Fel licht en hard geluid worden vaak slecht verdragen. Een halfuur tot een uur voor de aanval kunt u schitteringen, flitsen of golvende beelden zien. Misschien heeft u tijdelijk een doof gevoel, tintelingen, of minder kracht aan één kant van uw lichaam. Ook spreken kan even moeite kosten. Een aanval kan 4 tot 72 uur duren, maar is meestal binnen één dag over. Sommigen hebben slechts af en toe een migraineaanval; anderen hebben er regelmatig last van.

*Hoe ontstaat het?*
Migraine ontstaat doordat de samenwerking tussen bloedvaten en zenuwbanen in de hersenen tijdelijk verstoord raakt. Aanleg speelt hierbij een rol. Waarom de een zelden een aanval heeft en de ander heel vaak is niet bekend. Meestal is er geen duidelijke aanleiding. Soms ontstaat een aanval na lang of juist uitslapen, te kort slapen, een nachtdienst, na vasten of na stress. Vrouwelijke hormonen hebben invloed op de migraine. Sommige vrouwen krijgen steeds migraine rond de menstruatie. Bij gebruik van de anticonceptiepil kan de migraine verergeren of juist verminderen. Tijdens de zwangerschap kunnen de klachten verminderen. Na de overgang blijkt de migraine bij een kwart van de vrouwen te verminderen; bij de helft verandert er niets; bij een kwart neemt de migraine zelfs toe.
Bepaalde stoffen in voedingsmiddelen kunnen de aanvallen uitlokken, bijvoorbeeld smaakversterker (in chinese en kant- en klaargerechten), sulfiet (in wijn), nitraat (in bleekselderij, andijvie, spinazie, sla, venkel, koolrabi, spitskool, chinese kool en rode bieten) en aspartaam (kunstmatige zoetstof).

*Adviezen*
Leg het aan anderen uit wanneer u een migraineaanval heeft. Dan begrijpen zij het als u uw werk wilt onderbreken of op bed wilt gaan liggen. Probeer te achterhalen waardoor de hoofdpijn wordt uitgelokt. De beste manier om daar achter te komen, is het bijhouden van een hoofdpijndagboek. Door dagelijks op te schrijven wanneer de hoofdpijn optreedt, wordt misschien duidelijk waardoor de pijn wordt uitgelokt en wat u er aan kunt doen. Als u denkt dat bepaalde voedingsmiddelen de aanval uitlokken, kunt u die vermijden. Vaak blijft de oorzaak echter onduidelijk. Soms helpen ontspanningsoefeningen om het aantal aanvallen te verminderen. Het helpt niet om flink te zijn en gewoon door te werken. De klachten kunnen dan zelfs verergeren.

*Medicijnen*
Zodra u een aanval voelt opkomen, kunt u een pijnstiller en een (zet)pil tegen misselijkheid en overgeven nemen. Voorbeelden van pijnstillers zijn paracetamol, acetylsalicylzuur, diclofenac, naproxen en ibuprofen. Door ervaring leert u welke pijnstiller bij u het beste werkt. Als geen van deze pijnstillers helpt, bespreken we of u een middel speciaal tegen migraine voorgeschreven krijgt. Dit middel gebruikt u aan het begin van een migraineaanval. Als u meerdere aanvallen per maand heeft, kunt u ervoor kiezen dagelijks medicijnen te gebruiken om het aantal aanvallen te verminderen. Deze zijn alleen op recept verkrijgbaar.

*Hoe gaat het verder?*
Het kan enige tijd kosten om uit te zoeken waardoor de hoofdpijn wordt uitgelokt en welke medicijnen bij u helpen. Extra onderzoek is bij migraine zelden nodig. Wanneer u een paar aanvallen heeft gehad, bekijken we uw hoofdpijndagboek samen. Vaak blijkt dat iemand met migraine ook perioden met spanningshoofdpijn heeft. Spanningshoofdpijn gaat niet gepaard met misselijkheid en verergert niet door inspanning. Het is belangrijk om onderscheid te maken tussen migraine en spanningshoofdpijn, omdat er andere medicijnen voor gebruikt worden. Soms blijkt dat te veel gebruik van pijnstillers of migrainemiddelen de hoofdpijn verergert in plaats van vermindert. De behandeling moet dan worden aangepast.

_Bron:www.worldexplorer.be_

----------


## dotito

hallo,

ja migraine is geen lachertje,ook ik heb er een paar jaar geleden last van gehad en ben er voor opgenomen geweest in de kliniek.ik neem er nog steeds inderal retard voor.en bij hevige aanvallen almogran gelukkig heb ik het niet meer alle dagen, want dat was geen leven.ja als ge veel spanningen hebt kun je dat ook krijgen.ben dan ook destijds gestopt met roken en de migraine is dan ook gebeterd.ben blij dat ik er toch grotendeels vanaf ben. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dotito,

Idd Migraine is geen lachertje. Heb dit zelf gelukkig niet, maar mijn moeder wel! Die ligt dan echt de hele dag op bed met aanvallen soms ook misselijkheid etc. Vroeger had ze dit een stuk vaker, de laatste tijd gelukkig maar 3 à 4 keer per jaar. En is ze er binnen een dag weer vanaf. Maar het blijft een vervelend iets.

----------

